# Culvert storm/root cellar...



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking the other day that when I relocate south after I retire I would like to have a storm cellar that could double at a root cellar for potatoes and such, perhaps even put veggies and such we canned in there too. So I got to thinking of how to build it and one of those HUGE culverts came to mind. End caps are available for them to seal off the ends and I figuured a door could be fabricated for end. I thought something 8 feet tall and maybe 20 feet long would be a good choice.

Pros: Water tight, strong, and no construction other than adding a door, vents, and lighting.

Cons: Perhaps a little claustrophobic for my wife, not easily modified without possibly welding brackets onto the culvert itself.

I thought about how I would make the floor flat and the easiest solution would be to pour concrete on the bottom inside of the culvert. I saw this as a many fold benefit, adding weight to keep the culvert from being popped out of the ground, maintenance free floor that could be covered with a carpet or rubber mat for comfort, and something that I could do myself.

So tell me what you think? I know it would be no Taj Mahal, but I think it would be relatiely cheap and easy to do.


----------



## Plowpoint (May 2, 2012)

I do not think it is a bad idea, for all the reasons you state.

I am not sure however that it would be cheap. Culverts are expensive, especially the bigger ones, and if you pour concrete on the floor, you would lose head room necessitating that you use an even bigger culvert.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Cheaper to use cinder block, fill with concrete and pour a concrete top.

Also, a root cellar isn't the most ideal place to store canned goods. Storing fruits and vegetables, you need a cool but high humidity. That humidity plays havoc with anything metal ( like lids/rings ) on home canned goods, or metal cans if you plan to store commercial canned goods.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

if you can pick up a culvert for free (used) or a reasonable price, it doesn't sound like a bad way to go at all. In my area, large used culverts are sometimes available for free if you can pick them up... but I haven't seen any that big.

I'm planning on going with TnAndy's suggested method. A couple hundred yards of the subsoil from our house excavation makes nice "U" shape that will wrap around a 10x20' opening. Cinder blocks will be a fairly cheap and easy way to form up the interior walls.


----------



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess I just looked at the culvert as a one day install with minimum labor other than digging a hole and burying it.

I will probably revisit my thoughts on this.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a friend who installed one and before he poured concrete in the bottom to weight it down it floated out. Just a word of advice. ......................


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

a used tank that held a non toxic substance, I cut mine in half and set over a block wall, but if doing again I roll the whole tank in and build a floor in it, and put he two ends to gether so it was longer, the tank's bottom was rotted out, so I cut the bottom off and the tank in half,


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I would buy a ship container and use it. Straight walls, so you could use the entire wall. May be only eight feet wide but it would make due. Would not have to pour a concrete floor in it either.

Bob


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I built mine like a small garage except the concrete stemwalls are 4' high, 3' below ground level. Small hillside, door is 18" above floor with steps down into it. Built a 6" thick insulated door, 2"x6" walls with insulation. Thick insulation above ceiling. Stays cool, does not sweat and is good for canned goods and fruit and vegetable storage. I do have PVC floor to outside verticle vents. We had one similar when I was growing up, walls and ceiling were filled with sawdust like old time ice houses....James


----------



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

francismilker said:


> I have a friend who installed one and before he poured concrete in the bottom to weight it down it floated out. Just a word of advice. ......................


Besides making a level floor in the culvert I mentioned prevention of it floating on my first post. Thanks for verifying that that is a real possibility!!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Depending on the size of culvert, round walls would be bad for storage, so you'd really need to build walls like the one in pics above.


----------



## PatriotSurvival (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Thread I am Currently Hand digging a Underground shelter and Chronicaling it all on youtube. Its been over 1 year since I started But Im making headway


----------

